# Dimethyl pyrazine.



## Gert_Koen (13/9/14)

Hi all.
I bought some juice from a shop and it has Dimethyl pyrazine in it...
Yesterday I picked up some food flavouring that I would like to use in liquid flavours..I was told to be shure it doesn't have some chemical in it..and Dimethyl sounds just like that..Is this true or am I being paranoid?


----------



## huffnpuff (13/9/14)

Di-Ethylene glycol. Thats one to avoid. In the early vaping days some immoral industrious types were cutting corners and putting this in juice

Dimethyl pyrazine is an aroma...roasted sesame seeds or something... no worries with this

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (13/9/14)

Thank you


----------

